# Fische sterben



## Marti (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo Ihr,
ich bin ganz neu hier in dem Forum und hoffe auf euere Hilfe.

Ich habe schon seit 10 Jahren einen Gartenteich und hatte bisher keine Probleme.

Vor ein paar Woche hatten wir hier ein unheimliches Unwetter und der Teich wurde mit sehr viel frischem Regenwasser gespeist ( fernerhin habe ich auch noch Wasser von der Regentonne in den Teich gepumpt).
Seit dieser Zeit sterben bei mir Fische.....fast jeden Tag einer. Zur Zeit sind es nur die Kleineren.
Das Wasser habe ich gestern untersucht und es war alles im Normalbereich.
Ich habe auch nicht den Eindruck, dass sie mit Krankheiten befallen sind.

Kann es sein, dass das Sterben von dem zuvielem neuen Wasser kommt?
Mein Teich war früher nie klar, sodass ich bis auf den Grund schauen konnten. Seit dieser massiven Regenwasserzufuhr ist es so klar, dass ich bis auf den Grund schauen kann.

Seit ein paar Tagen füttere ich die Fische, da ich in Sorge war, ob sie durch das viele frische Wasser zuwenig zum Fressen haben.

Nun bin ich aber mit meinem Latein am Ende!
Bitte um Antworten
Marti


----------



## Silke (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fisch sterben*

Hallo Marti,
hast du mal deine genauen Wasserwerte da? Dann könnte man vielleicht sehen, woran es liegt...Wieviele Fische auf wieviel Wasser hast du? Sauerstoffgehalt? Pflanzen? Filter? Wie du siehst, brauchen wir noch ein paar Infos und Bilder wären auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## jochen (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fisch sterben*

Hallo Martin,

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum,

hast du auch Nitrit gemessen, wenn ja stell mal den Wert hier ein, ansonsten wäre es vielleicht hilfreich zu wissen wieviel Volumen deine etwa 40 Goldis zum leben haben.

Vielleicht könnte durch den starken Regen auch etwas eingeschwemmt worden sein, hast du in letzter Zeit etwas im Umfeld des Teiches gedüngt, gestrichen etc.?

Einige Bilder von deinen Teich würden vielleicht auch helfen.

So das war´s auf die Schnelle, und jetzt her mit den neuen Infos.


----------



## Marti (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fisch sterben*

Hi Ihr,
hier mal die gemessenen Werte:
Nitrat:< 10

Nitrit:  < 0,05

Gesamthärte: zwischen 7 und 14

Karbonalhärte: 10

pH Säuregehalt: 8,0

etwas 5000Liter Wasser.

Wir düngen im Garten so gut wie nichts, da wir einen Hund haben.
Pflanzenmäßig habe ich auch ncihts verändert.

Die einzige Änderung: ich habe einen Schubunken gekauft.

....meint ihr es wäre gut einen Eimer Teigwasser zu holen?

Bilder kommen später, dazu brauche ich Mann bzw. Kind 
Gruss Marti


----------



## Michael K (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fisch sterben*

Hallo Marti,

schließe mich meinen Vorschreibern an.
Sofort ab zum Garten und einen kräftigen Wasserwechsel von 30 bis 40 %.
Da mit machst Du überhaupt nichts verkehrt.
Egal was die Ursache ist, sie wird verdünnt.  
Aber Leitungswasser nehmen !!!


----------



## Michael K (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fisch sterben*

Oh, Du warst schneller.
Wo mit hast Du gemessen ?


----------



## Marti (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische sterben*

HI Michael,
habe mir einen Test im Gartenhandel geholt...weiß nicht genau wie er heißt...kann später nachschauen, wenn es wichtig ist.
Heute morgen war wieder ein toter Fisch im Wasser, werde heute das Wasser wechseln.
.....interessant, dass ich nur morgens welche finde.....Katze????...nachts???
Gruss Marti


----------



## karsten. (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische sterben*

Hallo

Katzen beschädigen Fische  ....







mal mehr mal weniger .... aber man sieht es immer !  

Das mit dem Teilwasserwechsel macht nur Sinn wenn ich das Wasser in seiner Werten pH , KH , Nitrit , Sauerstoff oder eventueller Giftstoffe als Verursacher *sicher* ausgemacht habe !
bei einer Erkrankung kann ein Wasserwechsel eher kontraproduktiv sein ,
da er das geschwächte Immunsystem der Fische weiter fordert .

ohne eine ordentlich Diagnose geht nichts. 

Bei gutem Nährstoffangebotes für Algen könnten sich bei dem derzeit herrschenden Supersommer nachts Sauerstoffprobleme ergeben.

Tags produzieren die Algen wie blöd Sauerstoff und fressen Co2 treiben dabei den Ph- wert hoch zudem vermehren sie sich massenhaft um dann nachts den Sauerstoff gemeinschaftlich zu verbrauchen  

mal ganz einfach  

da kann es frühmorgens knapp werden......

aber das ist ohne genaue Wasserwerte und symtombezogene Diagnose
der Fische   wie  

Fischen im Trüben  


mfG


----------



## jochen (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische sterben*

Hallo Marti,

deine Wasserwerte scheinen in Ordnung zu sein,

messe bitte noch mal am Abend den pH Wert,

und wenn du irgentwie zu einen Sauerstoffmessgerät kommen könntest, wäre es gut zu wissen wieviel Sauerstoff du kurz nach Sonnenaufgang in deinen Teich hast.

40 Goldis bei 5000 ltr. da kann der 0² Wert in der Früh schon knapp werden.

ups...das hat ja Karsten schon geschrieben sorry...


----------



## Marti (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische sterben*

Hi Ihr,
danke für euere Hilfe.

Heute morgen war kein Fisch gestorben. Ich habe a meine Pumpe über Nacht angelassen. ....Zufall???!!!
oder ????
Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden und werde mal den pH Wert heute Abend messen und mich mal nach einem Sauerstoffmessgerät erkundigen.
Danke für euere Mühe, halte euch auf dem Laufenden
Marti


----------



## Marti (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische sterben*

Hi Ihr,

wieder zwei Fische gestorben.
Habe mittags wie auch abends getestet...keine Änderung.

Jetzt lasse ich gerade Wasser ab und fülle es mit Leitungswasser auf.

Bitte Daumen drücken, dass es hilft????!!!!

Gruss Marti


----------



## Heiko H. (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische sterben*

Hi Marti,

wie sieht es denn mit Bildern aus?
Ist an den Fischen irgendwas auffälliges zu sehen?
Sauerstoffmessgerät brauchst du nicht zwingend, es gibt auch Tröpfchentests für die O² bestimmung.
Der Wert wäre allerdings nicht schlecht.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Marti (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische sterben*

Hi Heiko,

das ist ein guter Hinweis mit dem Tröpfchentest, den besorge ich mir morgen ...denke mal den bekomme ich im Fachgeschäft oder?

Thema Bilder..........mache ich, wenn die ganze Aktion mit Wasser ablassen und so nicht gefruchtet hat.
.....bin nicht so fit in Fotos hochladen und so.....sorry....kids werden mir aber dann helfen.

Gruss Martina


----------



## Armin501 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische sterben*

Stell doch mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Teich ein!!!

Gruß Armin


----------



## Marti (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische sterben*

Bin total froh! Habe das das Wasser ausgewechselt und bis jetzt habe ich keiner weiteren toten Fische mehr.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
Martina


----------

